# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Galaxy J7 Core SM-J701F U6 _v8.1.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Galaxy J7 Core SM-J701F U6 _v8.1.0         

```
Opening Port COM81...........OK
Verifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....
Sending data: ..........OK
FLASHING DONE!
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
Device Model: SM-J701F 
Device CPU: armeabi-v7a 
Android SDK: 27 
Android Version: 8.1.0 
Resetting FRP.......OK
```

----------


## mohamed73

_ 

```
Opening Port COM81...........OK
Verifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....
Sending data: ..........OK
FLASHING DONE!
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
Device Model: SM-J701F 
Device CPU: armeabi-v7a 
Android SDK: 27 
Android Version: 8.1.0 
Resetting FRP.......OK
```

_

----------


## mohamed73

_  

```
Opening Port COM106...........OK Verifying Download Mod
 OK
 Initialization.......OK
 Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
 Partition Size : 8192
 Unpak pit .......OK
 FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....
 Sending data: ..........OK
 FLASHING DONE!
 Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
 Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
 Device Model: SM-J701F 
 Device CPU: armeabi-v7a 
 Android SDK: 27 
 Android Version: 8.1.0 
 Resetting FRP.......OK
```

_

----------

